

The Batteryless Energy Harvesting Remote Control: Concept and Development - swamp40
http://community.arm.com/groups/embedded/blog/2014/04/07/the-batteryless-energy-harvesting-remote-control-concept-and-development

======
swamp40
I _love_ the geometry of the touch sense electrodes. Where do you find parts
like that?

